# HOT MESS on FILM SOUNDTRACK!!!



## slideaboot (May 5, 2011)

So, as I randomly and shamelessly promote Hot Mess here occasionally, I've GOTTA post this.

One of our songs got picked up as THE song for the trailer for the film MY TRIP TO THE DARK SIDE. It's set to go to a bunch of film festivals, Walmart (on DVD--with an initial pre-order of 250,000 copies!!!) and Netflix. 

The first major film that will feature the trailer stars Adrian Brody and Penelope Cruz called A Matador's Mistress. 

The link to the trailer (if you're interested) is at www.hotmesslovesyou.com

Just click pretty much anything on the intro page and the next page ("Home") has the link.

Needless to say, I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2011)

Congrats! That's a pretty cool accomplishment!


----------



## slideaboot (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, Josh!


----------

